# Stuck screw on burr



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Quick plea for help/ideas on removing a stuck screw on one of my burrs on my EK43.

In general I am working on alignment as it is definitely a bit off, but one screw on the moving burr just will not budge, at all. Now I know there are various ways in general for removing a stuck screw but just wanted to see if there are any specifics in this case so I don't end up damaging the burrs themselves. Or tips on leverage etc to tease the git out.

I was hoping to wait for the elusive MP alignment tool but it doesn't seem to be on the near horizon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The contact between the screwdriver tip and the screw is crucial - if you are using either old, worn or cheap screwdrivers then you wont get good contact or force applied. If your screwdrivers have a chrome plating it prevents rust but makes them slip, look for quality screwdrivers from companies such as werra, CK, available from screwfix or toolstation

Wera laser tip screwdrivers are one of my favourites and last for ever - its worth having a decent set of screwdrivers they will save a massive amount of time and frustration

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Hand+Tools/d10/Screwdrivers/sd80/Wera+Kraftform+Plus+Lasertip+Screwdriver+Set/p31180

or these are even better will last for years and you wont loose them or leave them anywhere, and they are insulated to prevent electric shock

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p89762

your other option is applying a little 3in1 penetrating oil - preferably over night.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Screwdriver is good and fits well. Might try the overnight soak tho. Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Penetrating oil would be my first suggestion as well.

If the area is able to take heat then this is the next thing to try.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Also try putting the other screws back (normal tightness) and then give the stuck one another go. Pressure on the screwdriver helps (as does a longer screwdriver), but not too much.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Tip of screwdriver firmly in the screw, hit tlop lof screwdriver with a short sharp bang, doesn't need to be that hard works every time I have had issues.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Turn the stuck screw a fraction faster, normaly You could losen the screw easy!

Adriaan


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Turn it clockwise (tighten) first then try to unscrew. Don't ask me why but it often works.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks all. Will give this a bash (literally) over the weekend and report back.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I finally got round to this and after a looong soak (24hrs) in meths, selecting a screwdriver that was ever so slightly too large for the screw drive and tapping it in with a hammer, if finally released. I took this opportunity to replace all the screws with ones the same size but with a better (squarer) screw drive. This gives much better purchase and should avoid this happening again.

So, I also carried out the task that started all this and it is fair to say that there was a large amount of faffing around required. The moving burr was not too bad (although still required shimming) but the static burr was way off. Only about a 1/4 of it was connecting and it took a lot of copper tape to slowly raise the rest of it before it was more or less aligned. Incredible to think really how grinders can be going out of a factory like this. Anyway, still early days as I am dialing back in and adjusting my settings and brew ratios etc., but a big improvement already.

Seriously, everyone should do this on their grinder. Unless you are very lucky, I imagine everyone can get an improvement from their grinder by aligning their burrs.

PS. thanks to all for the tips.


----------

